# Would a 1 bedroom work?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends on how large is large. We were in a 1 bedroom for awhile and super cramped, but my parents lived in a studio for awhile and it was very roomy and nice. 

I think it's possible, though not ideal. Depending on the place though it may be good to get out of the FIL's while you're looking for a place. 
On the positive side, you wouldn't be wasting any money on a second room while the baby is small


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, are you guys taking Chief and the ferrets?? If so, then yes it will be extremely cramped most likely. I have known 2 people to make the 1 bedroom work, and both eventually moved, which sounds like you will too. I think you guys could do it, you've already been living scrunchy anyways. Now you need to be prepared to possibly be there for a little longer than you thought, sometimes that happens and things don't always work out the way they were planned. Also, the other way around where what if you were to leave sooner than later, think about the lease and if you had to break it, or if you'll even sign one. Good luck and im so excited for you guys!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

After our house fire, we all lived in a one bedroom apartment for 8 months. Myself, my husband, and our 2 kids, ages 3 1/2 and 1 1/2 at the time, plus 2 dogs. It was definitely cramped, but we made it work, knowing it was a temporary situation. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes, the animals would be coming, but I figure Chief's crate and the ferrets wouldnt be in the bedroom like they are now.

It definitely won't be a permanent thing and it will all be determined based on the size of the large bedroom.

We have nothing set it stone and this is just based off of what I have found. 

I know it will be cramped, but i doubt it would be as bad as it is now.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you guys will be fine! It will be so nice having your own place, you probably wont even complain about the space hehe Yay im so excited!! you guys should be fine


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can get a pretty crate for the dog to dress it up a bit. I'm curious if the kitchen/living area is one space and then the bedroom is another. Does it say if there is only one bath or 1 1/2? Curious. I think you will be fine for a year or two. You'll want the baby in the room with you in the beginning anyway if you are anything like me. BUT I will tell you, do NOT put the baby in the bed with you. Mine is 6 now and STILL in my bed. Keep the baby in the basinet/Crib!!!!

With it being a small space, when you buy furniture, buy things with cabinents and drawers and stuff, get things that have storage, you know, like an ottoman that has a removeable top for toys to get shoved in, an entertainment center with closing cabinants and stuff... clutter will be your enemy!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

very cramped.

before making the decision on the one bedroom keep looking for a 2
bedroom place. I was in a situation very similar to yours with the 
first born. You will be surprized how fast space disappears.
Especially after all the baby stuff is in place. crib, dresser, changing
stand, 

He is a funny story for you, the first night the baby was home

Babies make alot of weird sounds, I was up sitting on the bed and watching listening to the baby while she sleep. Making sure she was
breathing and all of that stuff. Wife woke up , said What are you doing?
I said listening to all the weird noises and making sure she was ok, wife 
sit up and starting listening and watching too. after a while I layed 
back down and went to sleep, I woke up next morning and wife was still
up sitting there, I said you are up early, she said , She was up all 
night watching the baby. LOL.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am still looking for a 2 bedroom as that would be the most ideal, but 2 bedrooms around me go up in price by quite a bit (over $1,000 not including utilites.. and we are looking to stay under or at the $1,000 mark)

I'm not sure if the kitchen/living room has its own space. I have yet to call. BUT there is this one apartment. bedroom is 14 x 17 has a living room dining room kitchen a few closets and 1 bath. But that doesn't include utilites and I'm not sure if they'll be so willing to accept Chief (as most places around me are dog friendly up until a certain weight.. one that Chief outweighs by a lot)

Don't worry jenny, Baby will have a bassinet and a crib. only time it will sleep in the bed is to take a nap with me.

Regal, currently hubby and I are living in maybe a 10x11 room (it has a queen size bed, a 4x2 dresser.. i think, 1 nighttable, and a dog crate and there is no room for anything else.. in our other room its about a 5x10 ? room.. in there we have the ferret cages, my desk, air purifier, dog bowls, dog food, ferret food, garbage can and a 3 drawer thing (one of those plastic things) and there is zero room for anything else. We have made due with that for going on 3 years, and I feel if we had a bedroom the size of both of those rooms combined, but a kitchen, living room and any thing else, we'd be quite happy for a while, but I do understand what you are saying.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

hey if Chief is the bloodhound in your avatar. He can free board here
with me. :lol: I have a bassett Hound which has bloodhound in the breed
ancestors. 

WOW. (rent). around here a 2 bedroom can be had for less than 500.
and that could be a house too. in a good town or city. nothing slummy.


I can understand now why even a 1 bedroom place would be roomy
for you.

best wishes for a happy move. Oh, by the way my granddaughter will soon be 5 months and she gets the biggest kick out of sammy (the dog):lol:especially when she gets excited and starts doing laps around the house.

ps move to ohio sounds like this state is alot cheaper. LOL.........
heck I'd rent you my house for $500/month. LOL 3 bedrooms
basement and garage underneath. kitchen/dining, front room, 1 full bath
and 3bedrooms, walk in closet in master + regular closet. total electric


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^ Whoa o_0 here that would rent for at least $1300+ Ohio sounds like super cheap to me, but NJ sounds WAYY expensive!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah NJ is quite expensive, and believe it or not, its cheaper than the previous county Tom and I were living in. I saw an ad for a 1 bedroom for $1300 plus utilities. *faints onto the floor*

Chief is not a bloodhound, he's a German Shepherd. He's got to weigh around 100 lbs, if not heavier.. and he still has filling out to do. But he's a total mushball. I've been telling him he'll be a big brother, but he doesn't seem to quite understand. lol

Your offer is very tempting Regal.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

ok so the avatar is not Chief. LOL I assumed it was.

well pittsburgh is 70 miles away and columbus oh is 120 miles
alot of people like live in ohio , Wva. and work in Pittsburgh.

the only bad part is getting through the tunnels to get into Pittsburgh
like 5 lanes of traffic merge into 2. took me about 45min. to go a couple 
of miles tuesday morning to get to the tunnels. bumper to bumper.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a two bedroom across the gravel road from me on 7 acres for $600.... wanna be my neighbor?????


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea if it's a one bedroom or two, but my brother just moved to San Francisco (or very near it? Not sure) for work, and for six months while his house is being built, he's renting an apartment and it's $2500 a month! YIKES! Your prices are about what they are here, except you can find older ones in not so nice areas cheaper.

Sounds like it's a better situation than you're in, although not ideal. But if it's the best you can find, go for it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It could work. Depending on your life style.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't remember it but me, my mum and my dad lived in a one bedroom unit until I was three. They were both at university and couldn't afford somewhere else. In that same unit, in the 70s, my mum, her two parents and her brother lived there, and it wasn't a big unit. It had a balcony though. 

Its doable, but it probably wouldn't be very comfortable. Are you sure you don't want to consider moving a little but further out and having a place that you would be more happy in?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well there are less expensive apartments/housing further north of where the office is, but then its an hour drive to the hospital. That is really too far for us to want to drive while I'm in labor. 

I know it's not ideal to have 2 adults a newborn in a 1 bedroom, but if that's all we can get, than we'll be extremely happy with that!
Though as of right now to have a bedroom, kitchen, living room and our own bathroom would be a million times better. And if we have survived this long living in 2 small rooms, I would think a larger area, that's still a bit small would be doable.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can do anything you need to do... ya know? is that all you've been able to find to date?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh no. I have a list of about 20 apartments/houses/condos that range from a 1 bedroom to a possible 3 bedroom. 
What I liked about that one large bedroom apartment is that all the utilities were included, where as everything else I've found either nothing is included or a few things are. I'm looking at it from a cost point of view and if we know every month rent is going to be x dollars, than it makes it a bit easier, rather than to open up a bill and be like "holy moly! Electric is crazy this month!"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ok well... explain this one bedroom LARGE apartment... whats the layout? give us the down and dirty...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no idea what the lay out is. I haven't called to inquire about it (which I know I should get a move on it) but there is a lot going on right now.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A one bedroom will work, especially given your experience with small spaces.  Don't forget you will have the rest of the apartment to stow things in as well, so it matters not just how big the one bedroom is, but the rest of the apartment as well. Of course, you're going to have to watch how much stuff you accumulate , but I found a kid doesn't really take up much room until about age 2 or 3 if I remember correctly.

As for no baby in the bed -- I disagree. I breastfed both my boys and having them sleep with me was great! I never had to get up at night. EVER. Baby was hungry, I rolled over and baby suckled. It was soooo easy. I kicked both of them out when they didn't need to eat during the night anymore, unless hubby was out of town. One boy would still sometimes sleep with either me or my husband if one of us was away until he was about, oh, 8 or so. The other one flat out refused to even nap with me by the time he was 3.

Good luck in the apartment hunt!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If the bed was larger, we might consider cosleeping, but hubby and I both like our space on our queen (and most nights we wind up hitting into each other.. and I have a fear of falling out of bed. Did that a few times when I was younger)

For the first few months the baby will be like right next to the bed so when I do have to feed during the night he/she is right there.

Hubby and I are having a talk this weekend to come up with a plan and an overall budget (including first month's rent, security deposit, utilities, etc.)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, we had a king size bed when the kids were babies. That makes a HUGE difference.

Hope you find something that works for you sooner rather than later!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think we have it narrowed down to a place. Its an apartment complex, but they accept large dogs and rent is under $1,000 and it includes heat and hot water.
Its also a 2 bedroom 

Bad thing is that its an hour to the hospital, but DH and I were talking and we were thinking that the closer it gets to my due date, we'd crash at my FIL's house until we had to go to the hospital, than after the baby is born, we'd go to the apartment.
Not 100% sure how that would work exactly, but I know we'd make it work some how. 
DH and I just have to talk about it more and actually go see the place. Its not the fanciest, but as long as it's clean I'm game for it.

My parents got a king size bed I believe before my sister was born and they co slept with her...she is a bed hog and likes to sleep like an X, but that has nothing to do with her sleeping with them.. she's just like that.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I totally know nothing about apartments and stuff and I don't want to seem intrusive but I've read so many stories about babies sleeping on the same bed as the parents and accidentally getting suffocated as the parent napped or slept because the parent accidentally rolled on top of them and I would absolutely hate for that to happen to you, appylover!
I know you said that the baby was going to be sleeping near the bed, not on it but I figured I'd speak up anyway because I felt concerned.
Sorry if you feel I'm being intrusive, I totally don't mean it that way.

Good luck in your apartment search!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I totally know nothing about apartments and stuff and I don't want to seem intrusive but I've read so many stories about babies sleeping on the same bed as the parents and accidentally getting suffocated as the parent napped or slept because the parent accidentally rolled on top of them and I would absolutely hate for that to happen to you, appylover!
> I know you said that the baby was going to be sleeping near the bed, not on it but I figured I'd speak up anyway because I felt concerned.
> Sorry if you feel I'm being intrusive, I totally don't mean it that way.
> 
> Good luck in your apartment search!


Oh my -- you are reading too many stories. Think about it -- if you rolled over in bed onto something, don't you think you'd notice? And if you rolled onto a baby, you don't think they'd cry? Unless someone has a sleeping disorder, there is no way one of you wouldn't wake up. And as a mom, you are acutely aware of your baby -- even in another room, so in your bed even more so.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok well I felt I should mention it but I suppose most normal people would notice... Good point. =P


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That was/is? something that I was concerned about, but from sleeping with DH (who likes to take up a bit of room on the bed) I've learned/woken up when I've rolled into him. i can't speak for him what he does, but I have heard stories like that too.

I have also seen products out that has the baby elevated up on something so it reduces the risk.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

My opinion is that you're going to want a separate room (1 br and den?) because once baby is a little older (few months or so), you'll want a place to put him/her sometimes when you need a break, he/she's napping and you're in your room, or you and your husband need "couple time".


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it will be a palace compared to where you are now. If its all there is out there, take it. Every journey begins with a single step. Consider it your first "baby step"


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol Vida, I agree!
We aren't set on anything right now, but will honestly take whatever we can get.
I'm still interested in seeing this 2 bedroom apartment.. only problem is distance to the hospital and the pediatrician.. so we'll have to see.


----------

